# Suche Spieler für "Werbe einen Freund"



## kinarano (1. März 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich suche jemanden ,wie im titel erwähnt, den ich für wow  über werbe einen Freund werben kann. 
Ich will dies aber nicht machen weil ich die Belohnungen abkassieren will (obwohl diese mich auch nicht kalt lassen ^^)sondern will ich einen lvl Partner  zum gemeinsamen questen finden. 
Da ich gerade erst wieder mein Abonnement aktiviert habe und mich keinen Server richtig verbunden fühle ist es mir egal auf welchen oder mit welcher Fraktion wir dann starten würden. 
Wenn einer aber schon einen wow Account besitzt muss jetzt aber nicht den Thread schließen den hauptsächlich suche ich jemanden für gemeinsames questen und lvln. 
Wer also lust hat kann entweder hier in den Thread oder mir eine pm schreiben. Wan wir wie zusammen questen können würde ich am liebsten dan erläutern über pms erläutern.
Ich freue mich schon auf zahlreiche post bzw. pms.
Mit Freundlichen Grüßen


Kinarano

PS. Ich entschuldige mich jetzt schon mal für meine rechtschreibe bzw. Grammatik Fehler. Ich hoffe das ich keine zu starken Fehler in meinen text reingebaut so das ihr die Grund Idee nicht versteht.


----------

